# jour / journée



## kate123

*Moderator note*: multiple threads merged to create this one.
Please see also: an / année

hi,

When are you supposed to use *jour/journée*  and what are the differences between the two words?  Or are they interchangeable whenever?

thank you


----------



## carolineR

If you mean jour/soir as in bonjour/bonsoir, I would personally use Bonjour from the time I wake up till early dusk. When the sun starts setting, it's time to say Bonsoir.
soir can mean evening or night :
Je sors ce soir = this evening / je rentrerai très tard ce soir = in the middle of the night


----------



## kate123

yes yes...i am aware of that actually...but what's the difference between    *jour *and *journée??*

*thank you*


----------



## dinamorgabin

Hi Kate123

In my opinion "un jour" lasts 24 hours, "une journée" lasts from sunrise to sunset.
Hope it will help you.


----------



## viera

In the words with "ée" (we can add "matinée" to the list) the emphasis is on the duration.  In most contexts the words are not interchangeable.

Some examples:
C'était mon premier jour dans cette école.
La matinée m'a paru très longue.
Bonne journée ! - Have a nice day
As-tu passé une bonne journée ?

[...]


----------



## schmal

J'ai bien regardé les sujets de la liste et je ne vois pas cette question: quand utilist-t-on 'jour' au lieu de 'journée'?  Je sais qu'un jour est plus court qu'une journée, mais comment décidez-vous?


----------



## Ploupinet

schmal said:


> un jour est plus court qu'une journée


Non, ce n'est pas ça ! Un jour désigne la période de 24 heures, alors qu'une journée peut soit désigner la même chose, soit désigner la période où il fait jour, quand le soleil est levé.


----------



## Monsieur Magoo

Si quelqu'un peut m'aider ce serait superbe.  Quelle est la différence entre les sens du mots journée et jour?  Je ne sais pas quand employer chaque mot.  Merci


----------



## marcolo

both mean day, but in "journée" you have a notion of the duration/extent of all the day, whereas "jour" is something more ponctual. For example :

Tu n'as rien fait de la journée (you can't use "jour" here)
On s'est vu le jour où tu es venu à Paris (you can't use "journée" here)


----------



## sabik

Hi, can anyone help to understand the difference between "jour" and "journée"? Thanks in advance.


----------



## chloax

l'un est un mot masculin, l'autre féminin; C'est tout !! 

Chloax


----------



## sabik

Thanks. So it looks like that the meaning is the same?


----------



## chloax

chloax


----------



## Augustflowers

Je suis un peu confuse.  Quelle est la différence entre: le jour et la journée?  Dans quelle instance est ce que je les utiliser? Par exemple tu peu dire à la fin de la journée..., mais aussi on dit le jour où je perds mon...??? Pardon mon français, je suis une débutante. Pouvez-vous m'expliquer en anglais; dont ça peut être plus facile pour moi   Tous les conseilles sera apprécier.
Merci en avance.


----------



## otip

Hi,

To me it sounds like it's a temporal/duration issue.

for example you can say : le jour de gloire (the glory day). Le jour du seigneur. it's all the day together. it's like temporal time.
but if you say : j'ai passé une mauvaise journée. The whole running day was bad.

un autre exemple :
il a travaillé toute la journée, durant une demi-journée ... 
mais
le jour saint.

It sounds like this to me. (I guess it's typically latin : buongiorno, buona giornata...)

otip


----------



## Sopheebs

Hi Augustflowers
This is quite a difficult one... generally speaking, one would use 'journée' when you are talking about daytime as opposed to night time, or are emphasizing the length of time something takes... eg. '_toute la journée_' = all day long, whereas 'jour' is one day of many, eg '_je suis allée au magasin il y a deux jours_'.
Can anyone add anything to this rather vague explanation...!


----------



## itka

Just type "jour journée" or "soir soirée" or "an année" in _search._
A lot of threads explain this question.


----------



## TitTornade

In scientific language :
"jour" = 24h00
"journée" = duration between the sunrise and the sunset


----------



## springtime.rose

Hello, 

I was just wondering about the difference between "jour" and "journée".

I know that one of them deals with the calendar day (like the date) , and the other one deals with the more abstract concept of day of something... but I'm not sure.

Or maybe it is not either of those? 
Your help would be greatly appreciated. 


Thanks in advance!


----------



## spinoza

Bonjour!

I am trying to find out the meaning of this french phrase: plutôt une journée de cour plutôt qu'un jour.

It is in the context of talking about the school day and the difference between "journee" and "jour" […].

Thanks!


----------



## enoo

(I will assume it's "cours", and that there is only one "plutôt" in the sentence)

"*journée*" can be understood as the amount of time in a day... well, the amount of time when you are awake (or working). So "une journée de cours" is often ~= 8h.
On the other hand, "*jour*" can be understood as a full day, that is 24h. 
Hence, having ~8h of class is better than 24h.

But this is a very subtle difference, so I'm not sure that my interpretation is correct.


----------



## temple09

Can I ask, when do you need to use "jour" and when do you need to use "jour"? Or is there no difference?
I know that this is two questions, but I wonder the same thing regarding "an" verus "année".
I don't wish to break the rules, but is the rule the same for both of these?
Many thanks


----------



## GroRaisin

There is a difference.

I do not know the rule but I can give a few examples :

Jour and An are used in the following cases:

- when talking about a frequency (*per day*, *per year* = *par jour, par an*)
- when counting days, or talking about several of them (he is abroad for 3 days = il est à l'étranger pour 3 jours, I am 25 yo, j'ai 25 ans)
- Differenciating *day, night* : le cycle *jour/nuit*. Il est parti le jour et revenu la nuit (he went out during the day and came back during the night)

By the end of the day : en fin de journée, by the end of the year : en fin d'année

Actually I think that *journée* and *année *are used when talking about this day or this year, or a particular moment of that day or year.

I had a tough day today : J'ai eu une *journée* difficile aujourd'hui.

Another thing : *An* is not very common in plural form *ans*, excepted when talking about age. If you want to say several years, you would use *années*.




Other examples :

One day we .... = Un jour nous...
Nowadays = Ces jours-ci
What a beautiful day! = Quelle belle journée!
All these years, we did not notice that... = Pendant toutes ces années, nous n'avions pas remarqué que...


----------



## janpol

Il n'est guère facile d'exprimer une règle :
Il a vécu hors de France durant des années.
Il a vécu hors de France durant dix ans. 
Il a vécu hors de France durant dix longues années.


----------



## tomboy980980

journée, as opposed to jour, is kinda like throughout the day, its more like the time period of that day

"pendant la journée" vs ce jour

that probably wasnt the best explanation, but thats what im pretty sure is right... :/


----------



## Mariquilla81

Bonsoir,

Ça se dit, LA JOURNÉE SUIVANTE, pour ne pas répéter LENDEMAIN ou il serait plus correct de dire LE JOUR SUIVANT? 

Merci d´avance.
(...)
La journée suivante, nous sommes allées à Manchester.


----------



## Vanessadufrat

Le jour suivant, nous sommes allées à Manchester. (not la journée suivante. As I said, nobody would ever say that)


----------



## SamuelJohnson

Bonjour,

Je sais que souvent le ée est ajouté à jour/ an etc quand il s'agit de la durée.  

D'ailleurs, je ne suis pas sur quelle est la différence entre les deux en cet exemple.  

Merci!


----------



## YvDa

Un beau jour, ... = some day; don't use Une belle journée, ...
C'est le plus beau jour de ma vie = event; don't use C'est la plus belle journée de ma vie
Quel beau jour ! / Quelle belle journée ! are interchangeable


----------



## DearPrudence

I agree with YvDa, except for the last example though.

*C'est une belle journée*  (oui, c'est aussi une chanson de Mylène Farmer )
*Quelle belle journée !* 

Pour moi "Quel beau jour" est extrêmement étrange et peut-être même incorrect (pareil pour "C'est un beau jour").


----------



## Micia93

DearPrudence said:


> Pour moi "Quel beau jour" est extrêmement étrange et peut-être même incorrect (pareil pour "C'est un beau jour").



ça peut passer si on parle du temps "_ il y a un de ces soleils!" _ "oui, quel beau jour nous avons!"


----------



## Chez Millie

salut les copains et bonne année! i'm trying to explain the difference between the usage of "jour" and "journée" to my high schoolers. i intuit the difference, but i'm looking for a way to articulate it so they'll understand it. merci.


----------



## salsajp

This is a tough question! I had to check the dictionary to find the difference (which is really intuitive).
Here is what I found, hope it helps:
Journée: correspond plus à l'espace de temps entre le lever et le coucher du soleil. Ex: _Rencontrer quelqu'un en fin de journée._ _Il est rarement libre dans la journée. __Une belle journée d'automne._ _Une journée bien remplie.
Jour: est plus une unité de temps de 24h, s'utilise plus pour mesurer le temps. Ex: __Les jours commencent à diminuer._ _Une usine qui fonctionne jour et nuit. __Quel jour sommes-nous ?_ _Ça fait plusieurs jours qu'il aurait dû me répondre. __Un jour de grande chaleur._ _Les jours de consultation d'un médecin.

_


----------



## Dr Ralph

Er... if you really can tell me the difference, I'll be delighted!

They are both the period of time between sunrise and sunset, they can both be a 24-hour interval, but jour can be used for an imprecise date, while journée may not:
- Un jour j'irai à Roanoke une journée j'irai à Roanoke 
- Quel jour sommes-nous ? Aujourd'hui, c'est la Journée de la Femme !

Now, to me it looks like the kind of shibboleth natives use without thinking.


----------



## Nicomon

Welcome to the forum and Happy New Year to you, too, Chez Millie  

Now that threads have been merged, I'd like to add the link to the page *Jour et journée*  from the Language Portal of Canada from which I extracted what follows : 





> Les mots jour et journée signifient tous les deux « espace de temps entre le lever et le coucher du soleil ». Mais ils ont aussi des sens qui leur sont propres.
> Le mot jour indique aussi la période de 24 heures pendant laquelle la terre tourne sur elle-même. Il exprime la durée et sert donc d'unité de temps. D'ailleurs, les jours de la semaine portent un nom (dimanche, lundi, mardi, etc.) alors que les journées n'en portent pas.
> Le mot journée, quant à lui, exprime un espace de temps moins précis. Il ne comprend pas spécifiquement une période de 24 heures.


  Other than those definitions, you will find on the page several examples and expressions with the different usages / senses of both words.


----------



## Chez Millie

mille mercis. i'm not good yet at locating the threads i'm looking for.


----------



## cwslim

je voudrais utiliser cette citation mais je ne sais pas si je dois dire...

Un Jour sans vin est comme un jour sans soleil
OU
Une journee sans vin est comme une journee sans soleil?

[…]
merci!


----------



## Bezoard

Les deux sont correctes. Pour ma part, je préfère utiliser "jour" dans cette circonstance.
[…]


----------



## cwslim

merci beaucoup!


----------

